# tiny dark sphere's on glass and plants etc ...



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone know what would have left the tiny balls on the under side of this brom .


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Frog poop? 


John


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think so . Its in my varadero viv and the poops are the size of a pin head . None of my other thumbnail vivs have them .


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe scale insects? Do they ever move. Do they seem to be proliferating?

They don't look like eggs.


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think they are living . I removed them and they are hard and don't break apart when you crush them .


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

It looks like an insect egg. If it is hard and breaks apart the insect probably hatched out and the dried out shell is left.


----------



## robthefrogman (Jul 19, 2014)

I see little sphears sometimes I glass, sometimes on logs, sometimes on living plants....I personally think that is some sort of mold and what your seeing is the fruiting body at the top that holds the spoors that are black in color......


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

gees..either way sounds like something to keep you awake at night waiting...waiting....waiting....


----------

